# Orcnar - A Relics Army PLOG



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

As well as 40k my small gaming group have started to play a little known game called Relics. As I have bought enough figures for an army and painted none of them I thought it was an ideal opportunity to start my first Plog 😀

I will be using it for the Army Painting challenge for this year so expect to paint at least one unit a month, so hopefully there will be regular updates to this thread.

As an introduction I've shamelessly cut and paste the intro from the Relics page on the manufacturers (Tor Gaming) website........











"The whims of a spoilt King can cause nations to crumble, but the arrogance of the ancients could split the world in half. Some seek decadent comfort in the pain and suffering while others pound the drums of war to fight the oppression. Where will your adventures take you?

The Relics miniature range is a totally unique and original 28mm miniatures range. Each of the races of Relicia has a highly distinctive feel; both in terms of look and play style.

Players can currently choose their forces from the Britanan Empire, the Orcnar, the Vaettir or the Nuem. Two more factions are also being developed at present; one of them is coming to restore order and honourableness to Relicia, while the other intends to spread its madness indiscriminately.

The Relics rule set, the first set of rules supporting the Relics range, is a unit based skirmish tabletop wargame. Here are some of the key points:

Units in Relics can number from a single model (known as Independent units) to nine models. However, generally units with a size of three to six models are the norm.

Unrestricted force composition means you can build those themed forces how YOU want them! Relics doesn’t restrict you on the number of a particular unit you can take. If you want to take a army all of a single unit type you can, you just pay the price! The more units of a single type you take, the more expensive they become.

The system uses an alternating activation system. Players take it in turns to activate a previously un-activated unit that turn in their force of their choice and carryout the unit’s movement, shooting and casting (if the unit can shoot and/or cast magic) and make their melee attack. This is a major key point to the game of Relics! A unit only attacks in Melee during its own activation, so the order in which you activate units has even more for combat resolution. There is no separate combat phase!

A fast core combat mechanic means the action flows thick and fast. We use a single roll mechanic that looks for double to determine the effectiveness of the attack. No need to roll to hit, then reroll those hits to wound. A single roll is all that is needed."


The above can be found at
http://torgaming.tabletopgamingcentral.com/relics/
Where there are plenty of links for lots of background, including faction histories etc.

I was going to write my own introduction to the system and factions but during the last kickstarter they had which has just finished I found an excellent Blog covering everything I would have covered so rather than reinvent the wheel please see this site for a good description of the system and some nice photos of the figures before they are painted.

http://hephsforge.blogspot.nl/2014/06/a-closer-look-at-models-for-relics.html

If you want to see how the mechanics work Tor Gaming have put a video online at:

http://youtu.be/XT_s84MVnjM

I think that should give you guys enough of an introduction to the system. If you want to know more ask and I'll see what I can find 😊


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

So moving onto the Plog. The faction I use in Relics is the Orcnar so as a full intro to these guys I'll point you to a piece of fluff on the Tor Gaming website

http://torgaming.tabletopgamingcentral.com/the-orcnar-history/

This gives a brief history of the faction and gives you a feeling for what they are like. (There are similar histories on the website for all the released factions).

My first unit of these is going to be the rank and file Unmann. Minimum unit size is 3 so thats what I'm going for 

Here's a photo of them undercoated ready for a lick of paint (Please excuse my attention grabbing cat!)









These days the Orcnar generally are cave dwellers so I'm going to try and paint them with a pale skin to reflect not seeing daylight too often. I've never tried this before so we will see how it goes!

For the flesh the plan is to base coat dwarf flesh, wash with seraphim sepia and then hightlight up using mixes of dwarf flesh, ushabti bone and astronomican grey. Hopefully this will give the required effect.

They will have blue eyes and the scabs etc I will probably do dark brown/red - so a bit like human scabs!!


I managed to get the flesh base coat on and one wash done at the weekend and they are looking good so far.

The paints I'm using are:









Post base coat:









And after a wash:









Hopefully I will get more progress done this week and the coming weekend so I should be able to update after then.

As I go through any c&c is more than welcome. I consider myself an average table top level painter so am always open for advice to improve 😀


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

So I managed to get the next steps done on these guys last night.

After the shading I brought the flesh back up again with dwarf flesh









Then applied a highlight of Dwarf flesh, Ushabti bone and Astromican grey mix approx 3:1:1









Then another highight using the mix above with some extra grey added (done by eye but I think it went a little too grey so I might need to tone it down later on - any thoughts?)









So that's it for the skin at the moment. Once I get onto details I'll try adding some tribal markings or similar.

Next up are the scabs/growths. I want there to be a bright red underneath with darker red or brown on top to represent some blood with scabs on top so I've base coated the area's with Vallejo Air Scarlet Red. This is the first coat and it will need a quick second coat before starting on the darker areas.









Fingers crossed I can get some more done this weekend as I need these guess finished by the end of June for the painting challenge and I'm working away most of the week at the moment!


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

Sooo after careful consideration I decided I wasn't happy with the skin on my Orcnar so I've redone it! The main problems where that the dwarf flesh gave too pink a tone (far too healthy!) and that last grey highlight I did was far too grey and looked rubbish.

As I tend to use thin paints I didn't strip the figures but painted over them. First was a coat of Ushabti Bone, followed by the sepia wash, bring back up with bone again and a highlight of bone and grey (probably about 3:1).










After that process I felt another highlight was needed so I mixed in a small amount more grey into the mix leading to:










Back to the scabs this weekend hopefully


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

Another beautifully sunny weekend in the UK - which meant getting out and doing chores rather than painting figures 

I did get a short session done though. I put a second coat of scarlet red on the scabs, Based the claws with Rhinox Hide, then put on a layer of Rhinox hide/Scarlet red mix onto the scabs leaving some of the scarlet red showing through.









I'll see how this week goes and hopefully will be able to get a few hours in either Tuesday and/or Thursday but my wife off on holiday on Sunday with a friend so I'll have a free day to make lots of progress then. :good:


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

Today I have mostly spent painting as I had quite a bit of free time, so I have pretty much finished my first Relics unit :good:

Just the varnishing to go.

So firstly today I dry brushed with Ushabti Bonethe scabs to give the a drier look:









Next step was to do the claws and nails. To do this I used layers of brown over the Rhinox Hide. Going through thin layers of Bestial Brown, Snakebite Leather, Ushabti Bone and finishing off with pure White. Also during this stage I did the eyes in blue with a white spot.









More details where added with the teeth being done in Ushabti Bone, washed with Agrax Earth Shade. Rehighlighted with Ushabti and finished off with extreme white highlights. I think it was during this that I also added some extreme white highlights on the skin as well and deepened some of the shades with Nuln Oil:









That was the body etc finished so time to start on the base. I first put down a base coat of Burnt Umber (cheap acrylic paint I got from my local art shop). Not the best paint but works for bases OK. 2 coats gave this:









And on top of that I put down some Agrellen Earth technical paint and painted the rims black:









And to finish off I used Agrax Earth Shade to shade the Agrellen Earth and highlight with good old Ushabti bone. Put on a couple of grass tufts (GW's Mordhiem Turf) and voila here they are:









I think I'm going to need to do something with the grass tufts as you can just see the bottom of them so tomorrow night will be finishing off and varnishing hopefully. But these are now done enough for the monthly challenge in case work goes mad tomorrow!


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

So I put a little more of the technical earth paint dotted around the grass clumps and spayed these guys with Dullcote. All finished ready for their first battle 









So thats 1 unit of standard troops but in order to ensure they do what I need them to they have to be in command range of a commander! So next up is a basic commander known as a Niwian.

These two units come in the Orcnar starter set along with a couple of Docga (fast attack type unit) which i will probably paint after the Niwian.

So here's the before photo with the Unmann in the background.










Ill get cracking on him once i have decided on a colour!


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

*Here come the smurf's!!*

I managed to get a good afternoon's painting done on Sunday and a little done last night and today and I have finished the Niwian :so_happy::so_happy:

These guys are considerably smarter than other Orcnar and always manage to keep a level of calm that is not often found in others from their race. Therefore I decided to reflect this part of their nature in their colour. Intelligent and calm is best expressed by the colour blue.

So to do a blue colour I used Enchanted Blue with a old Blue Wash followed by highlighting up with Ultramarines Blue, Lightning Bolt Blue and then further highlights with Lightning Bolt Blue mixed white various amounts of White.

The scabs, and nails I did the same as the Orcnar and the head protuberances are actual bone so these where done with ushabti bone, Agrax Earthshade and then brought back up with Ushabti bone and Ushabti bone and white mix.

For the eyes blue obviously wouldn't work so I rebased them white and painted Iyanden Darksun with a black dot for the pupil.

Basing was done as per the Orcnar.

Usually I tend to concentrate on one colour, base, shade and highlight that, but this time I decided to base all the figure first and then shade and highlight. Seemed to work well but I didn't find much advantage to this method.

Here's some pictures as I went along capturing the main stages:

























































































I've recently bought a small photo tent to try and get some better pictures done, so seeing as the sun was shining I took it outside and used my decent camera for the finished photo:









I also took a group photo and one of the Orcnar's as well:

















So that's month 2 done for the APC - I'm going to concentrate on getting some half painted 40K figures finished for the rest of this month and start with the last unit of Orcnar that comes in the starter set in August. A unit of 2 Docga's. Here's them undercoated with the unpainted Niwian!:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I like those minis, the blue creature is freaky looking, your shading really shows off the sculpt on all the minis paricularly the the troops at the start of the plog, lovely job


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

Oldman78 said:


> I like those minis, the blue creature is freaky looking, your shading really shows off the sculpt on all the minis paricularly the the troops at the start of the plog, lovely job


Thanks Oldman - I really like the GW shades. They are really easy to work with :biggrin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Really like the red dudes. You got some nice depth on the flesh and armour plates. Not sure why the blue one has a tear&share garlic bread on his head though. And now I'm hungry...


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks KF. My mate calls the blue one Cauliflower head!!


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

The next unit has been completed! :good:

As I haven't got any painting done in the past month I had to get my next unit for the army painting comp done this weekend. Luckily I had all of yesterday afternoon and evening free so knuckled down to it.

This unit is called Docga. They are fast, hard hitting flanking unit of hounds. No ranged fire power but they are hard as nails in combat.

As they are basically dogs I decided on a hound from hell type vibe for them (and it meant using my experience painting Khorne).

First up the figures under coated with grey primer








Then the base coat was done with Army Painter Dragon Red spray:








Then I did 2 liberal coats of Crimson shade















First highlight was with Mephiston Red








Second was with a mix (50:50) Mephiston Red and Blood Red









That was the skin finished for now, so I moved onto the spines and scabs. Base coat for the spines was Rhinox Hide, and I also did the eyes with some Iyaden Darksun at this point








The scabs where then base coated in black








The spines where done in the same method as the Unmann is a previous post, layering up to white at the very tips








The scabs then got highlighted with Mechanicus Standard grey








I did apply a few a little more shading with Nuln Oil in the crevices, painted the teeth with Ubshanti Bone, shaded with Agrax Earth shade and re highlighted with bone, then white. Painted to tongue and gums purple and that pretty much does for them. The base was done as per the rest of the army. So the final result last night came out like this: (indoors, on an iPhone with harsh lighting!)








So this morning I varnished them and took the below in nicer light. There's a little bit of shadow on the right hand one but they look better here I think.








And here's a full army shot. This is the starter set you get from Tor Gaming for the Orcnar all painted up :biggrin:








I've got my next unit build and undercoated ready so hopefully it won't be so long until the next update.


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

So another busy month without much painting 😞 but i did just about get my army painting challenge unit done. I didn't have time for full step by step photos this time but the main steps were the same as the Unmann done previously. This unit is a Eotan Rifan who has rock growing out of his body! 









I have started another unit of Unmann which I'm hoping to get finished this month along with another command character of Beorn









Ill also try and get some better photos of the whole army once done provided the British weather allows!


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

Time for another brief update. Life hasn't got any less hectic so still not much painting time and definitely no spare time to get outside with the camera to get some good photos.....

However I did get Beorn finished for the challenge but the next Unmann unit is still WIP.

Here's Beorn



















Next up is a large unit of Grymann (6 in total) which I'm hoping to get done this weekend.

Here's them primed ready for painting 











I've got a free weekend coming up so should get a load of painting done 😄😄


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Haven't got a clue what any of those models are, but nice painting. My favourite is the blue guy since it just seems to contrast to the rest of the models as far as colour goes.


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks Loli

He's a commander and tries to keep the others a little bit calm. I am very pleased with the way he's turned out.


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

And the next unit got finished at the weekend 

These guys look pretty similar to Gremlins and are a ranged option for the Orcnar. They use sonics as weapons and shriek at the opponent!! 










The rest of this month will be spent finishing off another Unmann unit so I will put up another photo once done.
I'm also starting a Speed Freaks army so building lots of boyz at the moment. I may well start a separate Plog for that soon 😄


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

I've neglected this Plog a little over the past couple of weeks but progress on my Orcnar has been made 😄 I got the next 3 Unman finished off but didn't take a photo ... And for last months APC entry I bolstered my ranged options for what is essentially a CC based army. This unit basically vomits all over their enemies.
The unit is called Spatga and here's a couple of photos


















There's is a small patch of metal showing through on a leg, but I fixed that before varnishing.

I've only got 2 more units to go, another Niwian and another pair of Docgas, once these are done I'll need to wait for the reinforcements that I order in the kick starter in the summer. The popularity of the system seems to be increasing as the company who make them have had to start casting themselves as their requirements where too much for the caster to cope with!!! 
Fingers crossed the reinforcements arrive in time for me to do the complete APC with Orcnar.


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

So once again I have been useless at updating this Plog how ever I have now finished painting all the Relics figures I own!!!

The past couple of months have seen me get the Docga and Niwian finished.



















I do have some reinforcements on order from the Kickstarter but they haven't arrived yet and I want to concentrate on getting a small Ork Speed Freak army done.

I'll try and get some decent photos of all this lot together as a whole to draw this part of the Plog to a conclusion.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Nice army, great painting so far!


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks mate.

I pretty chuffed to have got them all done.


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

As the sun was shining today I decided to quickly pop out and take a few army shots. My photography needs a bit of practice but here's the best shots of the force all together :good:

























































Also I just received an email to say that the kickstarter orders will soon be shipping so hopefully I'll be able to update this plog with some more Orcnar in the not too distant future....Unless my Orks/Marines/Chaos Daemons/Chaos Marines get me a bit sidetracked.........


----------

